# Hald no arranca y estoy sin sonido.......[Cerrado]

## jarugama11

Hola a todos, soy nuevo en el foro y pues tambien con gentoo. Tengo ya instalado gentoo en mi portatil con kde 3.5, todo iba bien hasta hace unas horas.

Despues de la instalacion de wicd, para tener acceso inalabrico desde mi portatil, hal ha dejado de funcionar. No arraca y vean el mensaje que me da:

```

rugama rugama # /etc/init.d/hald start

 * One of the files in /etc/{conf.d,init.d} or /etc/rc.conf

 * has a modification time in the future!

 * Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                         [ !! ]

```

Cuando le da la gana de intentar funcionar, dice la ultima linea y nunca, nunca inicia.

Unido a esto, despues de dejar de funcionar hal, el sonido que andaba de lo mas y mejor tambien ha dejado de funcionar. No se que hacer y empieza a enojarme este problema.

Por aquello,es son los archivos de hald

```
rugama rugama # cat /etc/init.d/hald

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2006 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License, v2 or later

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/sys-apps/hal/files/0.5.10-hald.rc,v 1.4 2009/08/17 22:25:45 vapier Exp $

depend() {

        use logger acpid consolekit

        need dbus

        after coldplug dns nscd

}

start() {

        [ -z "${HALD_VERBOSE}" ] && HALD_VERBOSE="yes"

        ebegin "Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon"

#       REAL_ROOT=`mount -fv / | cut -d' ' -f1`

#       TEST_ROOT=`cat /proc/mounts | cut -d' ' -f1 | head -n 2 | tail -n 1`

#

#       if [ ! -e ${TEST_ROOT} ]; then

#               echo "You need a ${TEST_ROOT} that points to your ${REAL_ROOT}"

#               echo "See http://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=175243"

#               echo "Quick fix is: ln -s ${REAL_ROOT} ${TEST_ROOT}"

#               eend 2

#       fi

        if [ -f /proc/acpi/event ]; then

                chgrp haldaemon /proc/acpi/event

                chmod 440 /proc/acpi/event

        fi

        [ ${#PATH} -gt 512 ] && export PATH=/usr/libexec:${PATH} #267928

        start-stop-daemon --start -q --exec /usr/sbin/hald -- --use-syslog --verbose=${HALD_VERBOSE}

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon"

        start-stop-daemon --stop -q --pidfile /var/run/hald.pid

        eend $?

}

```

```
rugama rugama # cat /etc/conf.d/hald

# /etc/conf.d/hald

# Should HAL be verbose to syslog? Useful for debugging

HALD_VERBOSE="yes"

# vim: ft=gentoo-conf-d

```

Agradezco mucho la ayuda que me puedan brindar. GraciasLast edited by jarugama11 on Mon Aug 31, 2009 11:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Hola, bienvenido/a al foro.

Antes que nada, tu reloj no está en hora, asegurate de solucionar eso para que deje de quejarse de que uno de los archivos de configuración tiene el tiempo de modificado en el futuro.

No uso ni dbus ni hal, pero cuando un servicio no inicia suele dejar mas información en los logs del sistema:

```
grep -i hal /var/log/messages

dmesg | grep -i hal
```

El sonido no creo que tenga absolutamente nada que ver con hal. 

Está iniciado el servicio alsasound?

```
/etc/init.d/alsasound start
```

Has revisado el mixer buscando controles tildados como "mute"?

Salud!

----------

## jarugama11

Lo del sonido todo lo he hecho correctamente, alsasound esta configurado y todo iba bien pero de repente, por arte de desgracia, todo dejo de funcionar. Respecto a lo que me sugeriste aca esta la salida de los comando

```
dmesg | grep -i hal

[    0.323890] Marking TSC unstable due to TSC halts in idle

[    1.227314] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080022 (park)=0 ithresh=8 Async period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.231432] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT
```

```
Aug 25 21:05:45 rugama hald[5162]: 21:05:45.217 [I] hald_runner.c:301: Runner has pid 5163

Aug 25 21:05:45 rugama hald[5162]: 21:05:45.217 [I] hald_runner.c:182: runner connection is 0x8d8a4a8

Aug 25 21:05:45 rugama hald[5162]: 21:05:45.219 [I] mmap_cache.c:274: cache mtime is 1251414566

Aug 25 21:05:46 rugama rc-scripts: ERROR:  hald caught an interrupt

Aug 25 21:06:23 rugama hald[5209]: 21:06:23.763 [I] hald.c:669: hal 0.5.11

Aug 25 21:06:23 rugama hald[5209]: 21:06:23.763 [I] hald.c:678: Will daemonize

Aug 25 21:06:23 rugama hald[5209]: 21:06:23.764 [I] hald.c:679: Becoming a daemon

Aug 25 21:06:23 rugama hald[5210]: 21:06:23.764 [I] hald_dbus.c:5381: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/var/run/hald/dbus-O3wbx3DHSY,guid=3f74785979432e76c8cff6354a94a6af
```

eso entre otras cosas, intente volver a configurar el sonido pero el resultado es el mismo.

Luego recompile hal y reinicie dbus y hald arranco, pero en el siguiente reinicio ya todo mal nuevamente.

help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

## gringo

por el sonido, que te dice un alsaconf ejecutado como root en un terminal ?

saluetes

----------

## jarugama11

Reconoce mi tarjeta sin problemas y al final dice que todo esta bien.

 *Quote:*   

> Running update-modules...
> 
>  * Updating modules.dep ...                                               [ ok ]
> 
>  * Updating modprobe.conf by hand ...                                     [ ok ]
> ...

 

----------

## i92guboj

jarugama11, bienvenid@.  :Smile: 

Solo una breve nota, veo que estás usando los code/quote tags bien, pero tienes la opción "Deshabilitar BBCode en este mensaje" marcada siempre, por lo cual no surten su efecto. Ya he editado los posts arriba para arreglar ese problemilla. Solo lo digo para que lo tengas en cuenta.

En cuanto a lo demás, primero arregla tu reloj. El hecho de que hal arranque manualmente y luego en el siguiente arranque no lo haga puede tener algo que ver con eso.

----------

## jarugama11

No encontre forma, ya configure el reloj adecuadamente y hald sigue hecho una desgracia.

Ya lo voy a dejar por la paz, el problema esque lo ocupo par wicd, ya que para instalar networkmanager es todo un dolor. Alguien sabe una forma de montar los dispositivos de manera automatica?? ya que simpre he usado hald, gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

¿Hay algo en tus logs de sistema sobre hal después de iniciar y que falle?

----------

## jarugama11

Listo ya encontre solucion momentanea: REINSTALAR

En Archlinux hice lo mismo, instalar el kdemod3 y usar wicd con hal, y el resultado fue el mismo, no se puede.

En sintesis, kdm en kde 3.5 no se lleva con el wicd y hal.

Reinstale y ya tengo un nuevo problema, que por cierto ya estoy escribiendo la duda.

----------

